
Suspicious CentOS 7 AMIs on AWS Marketplace - longwave
https://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/f9aruy/suspicious_centos_7_amis_on_aws_marketplace/
======
verdverm
I had a similar issue with CentOS 7 on AWS. Turns out there is another
customer creating AMIs with the same name and they show up as the "latest"
with Terraform. Talked to AWS, wasn't a scam, rather an inconvenience they
can't remove...

Glad to be on GCP now

